# Mousepad Alu, Stoff oder Kunststoff?



## 0815 (10. August 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Mousepad mit rauer Oberfläche.
Zur Zeit benutze ich ein Mousepad mit Stoffbezug das mir irgendwie zu rutschig ist und ich gerne die Reibung beider Auflageflächen besser spüren würde. 

Nun würde ich gerne wissen worin der Unterschied zwischen Stoff, Aluminium und Kunststoffbeschichtung liegt und welche von diesen Varianten für mein Anliegen geeignet wären?


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2012)

Ein "normales" Stoff-Pad wie z.b. SteelSeries QcK Gaming Mauspad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör bietet eigentlich schon die meiste Kontrolle (Reibung), alles andere ist schneller und bietet weniger Reibung. 
Mehr hat höchstens die Unterseite des Pad's oder Schleifpapier... Könntest auch die Mausfüße entfernen dann hast Du richtig Reibung, kontrolliert führen lässt sich die so allerdings nicht mehr.
Was für ein Stoff-Pad nutzt Du denn?


----------



## 0815 (10. August 2012)

Schleifpapier könnte der neue Mauspadtrend werden 

Mein aktuelles Pad ist das Wintech MPG8 
Wintech Computer GmbH * Produktdetails * MPG-08 Gaming Mousepad


----------



## steve_gorden88 (10. August 2012)

Ein stoffpad. Z.b razer goliathus in der control Edition, die ist recht rau und kann zusätzlich nicht ausfransen, da vernähte Kanten.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2012)

Die control Edition ist schneller als die speed Edition! Du hast aber schon gelesen was der TE geschrieben hat?


----------



## 0815 (10. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die control Edition ist schneller als die speed Edition!


 Tatsache? Hätte es mir nämlich fast bestellt!

Ich hab mir mal einen kleinen Praxistest der C-Edition angeschaut und das Gewebe der Strukturen könnte für die Reibung schon passen?
Das QCK bietet dieses nicht, ist aber trotzdem schön rau von der Oberfläche?


----------



## moparcrazy (10. August 2012)

Die control Edition fühlt sich auch recht rau an, sie ist aber schneller als die Speed Version und deutlich schneller als ein "normales" Stoff-Pad.



			
				steve_gorden88 schrieb:
			
		

> kann zusätzlich nicht ausfransen, da vernähte Kanten.


Wäre mir auch neu, steht zwar auf ihrer Seite habe ich aber so bei denen noch nie gesehen!


----------



## gh0st76 (11. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wäre mir auch neu, steht zwar auf ihrer Seite habe ich aber so bei denen noch nie gesehen!


 
Ist aber so. Razer hat es Zowie nachgemacht und die Ränder umsticken lassen. Hab selber die Control Edition im 94 cm Format hier. 

Das Pad hier soll wohl eine etwas langsamere Oberfläche haben.

SteelSeries Germany - SteelSeries NP+


----------



## moparcrazy (11. August 2012)

Ah, gut das kannte ich noch nicht. Habe hier noch eins ohne rumfliegen.


----------



## Ezio_Uchiha (11. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein stoffpad. Z.b razer goliathus in der control Edition, die ist recht rau und kann zusätzlich nicht ausfransen, da vernähte Kanten.



Stimme ich zu. Ich habe dazu die Rayzor Death Adder und seit dem ich Goliathus und Death Adder habe will ich nichts mehr anderes. Das Goliathus-Mousepad is einfach sehr zu emphelen. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen .

MfG Ezio


----------



## gh0st76 (11. August 2012)

Ezio_Uchiha schrieb:


> Rayzor Death Adder


 
Und wieder ein neuer Hersteller. 

Aber wenn der TE ein Mauspad sucht was einen höheren widerstand bietet, dann ist das Goliathus nix. Das NP+ ist ziemlich langsam. Sogar für ein Stoffpad.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. August 2012)

Warum sollte man sich auch mit den wünschen des TE auseinandersetzen...


----------



## Jens92 (11. August 2012)

ich hab mir vor jahren mal das hier gekauft & nutze es immer noch:
Razer Pro Solution Pro Pad Mauspad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

weiß garnicht genau was da das obermaterial ist, aufjedenfall ist es hart & glatt


----------



## timbo01 (11. August 2012)

Also wenn dann ein Stoffpad.
Gut zu wissen wäre noch, welche Maus du hast.

Ich kann das SteelSeries QCK empfehlen. Oberfläche ist zwar nicht extrem rau, bietet dennoch gute Kontrolle und man merkt den Widerstand. (ich hab ne Kone+)

Wenn du so wie ich eine Maus mit nem empfindlichen Sensor hast dann kommt über das Stoffmauspad öfters Staub in den Sensor und dann zuckt der Zeiger nur rum bis man mal den Laser auspustet.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
Gruß Timo


----------



## 0815 (12. August 2012)

Hey ihr, 

Als Maus benutze ich die Logitech G5.
Entschieden habe ich mich jetzt fürs Steelseries NP+
Da ich es im Shop gekauft habe, war die Auswahl leider nicht so berauschend. 
Meiner Meinung nach koennte es noch viel rauer sein. 
Ich hab damals bei meinen alten computertisch immer auf der Holzablage gespielt, das war immer perfekt für meinen Geschmack


----------



## gh0st76 (12. August 2012)

Nur das so ein Mauspad die Glides schont. Ist klar das der widerstand auf einem Holztisch höher ist. Erstens wird die Oberfläche vom Holz abgeschliffen und dann leiden die Glides drunter. Ergebnis ist ein hoher widerstand.


----------

